# youtube form



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

Can you guys help direct me to some Youtube videos showing good form?

There are a lot of them out there, but what I have seen so far is fairly random...I know..that's Youtube for ya, but there have got to be some decent ones around...

thanks


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Perfect form and follow thru is in the eye of the beholder. For my part, the best release forms I have seen are Jamie Van Natta, Erica Anchutz, Mary Hamm. Not saying the guys don't have it, these are just better IMO. The Guys, I'll take Cuz's form over most all of them. Surely you can find a couple of them on Utube


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There is TONS of stuff on YouTube 

Just look at all the stuff posted by archeryTV :wink:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2kRgxGano8&feature=channel


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> There is TONS of stuff on YouTube
> 
> Just look at all the stuff posted by archeryTV :wink:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2kRgxGano8&feature=channel


The coverage of the Nimes shoot from this winter has some really great film work. The Broadwater/Gellenthien match is really good....


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

awesome..thanks for the start


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Perfect form and follow thru is in the eye of the beholder. For my part, the best release forms I have seen are Jamie Van Natta, Erica Anchutz, Mary Hamm. Not saying the guys don't have it, these are just better IMO. The Guys, I'll take Cuz's form over most all of them. Surely you can find a couple of them on Utube


John he is asking about shooting form and not their form:embara:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Rattleman said:


> John he is asking about shooting form and not their form:embara:


Ed, you watch what you want to watch, and I'll watch what I want to watch.. Ed, I bought a bow to set up to shoot a hook.....


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

I just found this...extremely helpful and now i can begin to know what to look for when I watch some of the previous mentioned videos 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iApqJA41WP0:slice:


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

see if this is what your looking for .

http://performance-archery.tv/


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

sweet!!!

thanks, Bobby


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bobinhood said:


> see if this is what your looking for .
> 
> http://performance-archery.tv/


I forgot all about that....lot's of info on there


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Lots of info in these three videos too....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3XeaWt7huQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7uIaovT-Sw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjT2h3NCBJ0&feature=related


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

thank-you!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Ed, you watch what you want to watch, and I'll watch what I want to watch.. Ed, I bought a bow to set up to shoot a hook.....


I'll believe that when I see you actually shooting the hook.


----------

